

How popular were you in high school? - pennyfiller

...just wondering.
======
beaumartinez
Not popular enough, but popular enough.

(You should have made this into a humorous poll.)

------
queensnake
I went to an all-boys school where it didn't seem to come up.

------
spooneybarger
more popular than i thought i was.

~~~
hga
Yeah, that's what I'd realize at the end of the year after yearbooks were
exchanged back and forth and from reading the notes left in mine I realized
how many other's lives I'd touched in a good way.

Not "popular" conventionally; respected, yes, feared, somewhat. Most all of
this having to do with my own personal demons.

